

Ask HN: Why do you do what you do? - splatzone

I thought I loved web development, but recently I feel like I’ve plateaued. I’m not wealthy, and now it feels like I’m working just to survive, not out of some divine passion. It scares me because I’ve recently turned twenty and I feel I need to start making some decisions.<p>This got me thinking about all the other people on HN. I know some people here can be very evangelical about their work publicly, but I want to know the true reasons people here do what they do.<p>Do you work to survive?<p>Do you genuinely think you’re changing the world?<p>Do you just love what you do?<p>I think knowing about other people&#x27;s situations will help me a lot. Thanks.
======
yaur
I work for other people to survive. I work on projects that I find interesting
to stay sane and hopefully change the world at least a little. Of course I try
to keep those two lined up, but it doesn't always work out that way. That
doesn't necessarily mean its time to move on... if you are in a stable work
situation where you can pursue what you really want to be working on the side
that can be a really good thing.

Could I do something else? I write a little fiction when the mood strikes if
that ever took off I would be tempted to see where it went, but writing
software scratches that same creative itch and is a much more reliable source
of income.

------
jesusmichael
Over the course of my 24 years in technology I've felt like this many times.
It feels like you hit the valley floor and you don't see the mountains on the
other side.

After the big Y2K push. I was making a ton of money and had lots of money in
the bank, but was working on uninspiring projects that just felt like I was
going to work just to pay the rent. I left that company and moved thru several
positions with different startups. Some had passion and some where just
created to steal money from investors (literally).

Whatever you're feeling now, will pass if you are focused on some sort of
goal.

Take some time and think about what you really enjoy about technology, what
you'd like to learn and where you'd like to go. Then create some kind of
outline of how to get there. It will help you the next time you feel this way.

Good luck!

~~~
mintykeen
Great advice. When you're that young you barely know who you are, let alone
figure out your life's calling. I'd just add that every step along your career
journey (no matter how random or seemingly insignificant) will help you get
there.

